# مالفرق بين اليونيجرافيكس والكاتيا



## فهد 7 (23 فبراير 2009)

بعد البحث عن العديد من برامج التصميم المختلفه وجدت نفسي ضائعا بينها .. ماهي افضل البرامج او ماهو البرنامج الذي يجعلني استغني عن غيره... تخصصي هو الميكاترونيك ارجو الإفاده كما تعودنا دائما من هذا المنتدى الرائع.. وهل برنامج اليونيجرافيكس هو افضل من الكاتيا وما الفرق بينهم وبين السكيتش اب خاصة انه في غاية السهوله.. هل يغنيني تعلم احداها عن تعلم الاوتوكاد او ال 3 دي ماكس....وماهو البرنامج الذي استطيع من خلاله عمل سيميوليشن وانيميشن.. 
ارجو منكم المساعده.. داعيا الله لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح .. وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## فهد 7 (23 فبراير 2009)

أرجو من الاخوان ترشيح برنامج يساعدني في التصميم الميكانيكي.. من خلال البرامج التي تستخدم السميوليشن وفيها خصائص الحركه والانيميشن وغيرها...وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم, أنصحك بإستخدام برنامج SolidWorks نظراً لسهولته في التصميم الثلاثي الأبعاد وعمل المحاكاة (Simulation) وعمل العناصر المتحركة (ِAnimation) هذا بالإضافة إلى سهولة تحميلة على جهاز الكمبيوتر وتوافر أدوات التعلم له, ويوجد في الملتقى الكثير من الفيديوهات والكتب لتعلمه.
كما أنصحك بإستخدام أوتوكاد الثنائي الأبعاد فقط (2D) ويكفيك إستخدام البرنامج السابق ذكره في الرسومات الثلاثية الأبعاد.
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فنان كبير جدا يا بااااااشمهندس احمد عفيفي وصح لسانك.
ما فيش اسهل من سوليد وووووووركس


----------



## mustafaatty (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اليونى اقوى برنامج فى العالم حاليا
بس انت تتكلم عن اكبر عملاقين فى برامج الكاد/كام/والمحاكاة
الاثنين يمكنك ان تصمم/تصنع/ تحاكى الحركة / و structural analysis
اليونى جرافيكس تستخدمة شركة بوينج و جينيرال موتورز
الكاتيا تستخدمة شركة ايرباص
يعنى اتعلم اى واحد فيهم ( اللى تلاقي عندك كتب لية )


----------

